# LOST AND ALONE



## ImAlone79 (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't even know where to begin because I AM LOST & ALONE!In 2002 or 2003 (I was 21 or 22 years old) I had my gallbladder removed and the doctor said I might not be able to eat certain foods. After I had my gallbladder removed I dont remember having any issues with "certain" foods as the doctor had mentioned. Or maybe I did and just ignored it or the symptoms weren't as severe? I DONT KNOW!







Then I guess at some point my symptoms began... If I had to guess my symptoms began in my late 20's. I am currently 32yrs old so I'm guessing around 4 years I have been dealing with:- Severe cramping right after I eat & cramping while I'm sitting on the toilet- 90% of the time it's very loose/watery bowel (sorry for the graphic details), the other times it's not hard but soft - Smells horrible and embarrassing- Excessive amounts of bowel (even when I have not ate for long periods) How can poop so much when my stomach is empty?- I've had a few accidents in the last year- I'm having problems holding it - I have to go after I eat usually 2 to 4 timesMy cramping is so bad that Im having to hold my stomach and inhale and exhale to get through the cramping. Then the cramping stops for a few minuets and then it does it again over and over again, until it's finally time to go to the bathroom. Usually I have to go within 3 to 5 min after I finish my meal. Then there are times it takes 10 to 20 min. But more then likely its within 3 to 5 minutes. Also when I go its A LOT!! I'll eat and then I go to the bathroom and I swear its so much that it seems like 2 or 3 people just pooped. I think I'm done and go sit in my living room and then my stomach starts cramping again and then I'm back on the toilet. I go again and its excessive amounts. I think to myself "my goodness I just went a few minutes ago and that was a lot.. so how can I go a lot again within a few minutes???"I did go to my doctor in 2011 and she suggested I have a colonoscopy which I did. She wanted to make sure I didnt have any cancerous cells or anything in the lining. According to the doctor who did my colonoscopy he said there was nothing found and I was healthy.The doctor told me to use metamucil but that didnt make any difference. Almost forgot to mention earlier this year I was having bleeding in my stool and they sent me to a specialist. They said I had a small hemroid but they didnt believe that had anything to do with my bowel issues I am having. I am suppose to schedule to have the small hemroid removed but I haven't done so. The hemroid is not located in the lininig. It's right on the outter area of my anus hole (again sorry to be so graphic I dont know how else to exlain it).It's starting to affect my life and job. I never know when I'm gonna have an episode so I dont like to eat to much when I'm in public or at work. So im starving by the time I get home. Then when I do get home and eat I am in the bathroom right away several times because when I dont eat all day and it goes right through me. It feels like it goes in my mouth and literally straight out my other end when I dont eat for long periods of time.And one last thing sometimes when I have bad cramping and on the toilet my stomach feels like it forces it to come out severely and you can't stop and in so much painIM LOST AND DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

See your other post here for responses:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/157132-what-do-i-have/page__p__876505__fromsearch__1#entry876505


----------



## spanglish (Mar 2, 2012)

ImAlone79 said:


> I don't even know where to begin because I AM LOST & ALONE!In 2002 or 2003 (I was 21 or 22 years old) I had my gallbladder removed and the doctor said I might not be able to eat certain foods. After I had my gallbladder removed I dont remember having any issues with "certain" foods as the doctor had mentioned. Or maybe I did and just ignored it or the symptoms weren't as severe? I DONT KNOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry you are suffering and i remember being were you are now,I have add IBS on and off all of my life and i am now 68,having add all the tests and tried most of the medications the only thing that has worked for me as been eating the Sherry Brescia way,you can find this on The great taste no pain site.If i remember correctly it as been talked about before on this site, you have to be strong to follow this way of eating but it does work,but remember it will not happen over night, good luck and hope you feel better soon kind regards Spanglish


----------

